# [Readymade script] A feedback/contact form for your website



## victor_rambo (Nov 21, 2007)

You can use this form to allow your visitor contact you for enquiries or feedback. you don't have to give out your email address so that people wont spam you.

Step 1: The script. It has two parts:
1. The feedback form which is to be filled by the visitor. It is in plain HTML. It will contain necessary variables such as 'From', 'subject', 'message'.
2. The PHP script which would be hosted on your server. This script will process the variables in the feedback form and send the email.

The HTML form:
Copy below code and save it in a file named as feedback*.html*. When a visitor clicks on fedback link, he should be taken to feedback.html

```
<form method="POST" action="/feedback.php">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" width="63%" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="23%">Your email address:</td>
    <td width="77%"> <input type="text" name="from" size="40"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%">Subject of mail: </td>
    <td width="77%"> <input type="text" name="subject" size="40"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" valign="top">Your message:</td>
    <td width="77%"> <textarea name="body" rows="7" col="20" cols="34"></textarea></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%"> </td>
    <td width="77%">
<input type="submit" value="Send feedback">
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</form>
```

The PHP script:
Copy below code and save in a file named feedback*.php*

```
<?php
$to="youruserid@yourdomain.com";
$subject= $_POST['subject'];
$body = $_POST['body'];
$headers= $_POST['from'];

if(mail($to,$subject,$body,"From: $headers"))
{
echo "Thank you for your valuable feedback";
}
else
{
echo "Oops, there seems some problem with sending the feedback. Please try again later. If problem persists, you may send your feedback directly to $to.";
}
?>
```

You MUSt replace *youruserid@yourdomain.com* with your email address.

Step 2: Now upload both the files to your server. You will have to change the relative path of the feedback form if you are not uploading the two giles to the same directory.

Step3: Format the elements as per your needs.

Personal notes:

 If your host does not support PHP, you can signup for free PHP hosting at *www.x10hosting.com or similar site. If you will do so, you MUST change the action attribute of the HTML form to absolute URL such as *www.username.x10hosting.com/feedback.php
References:

Adopted the PHP mail function from *www.freewebmasterhelp.com/tutorials/php/5. Please note that there seems some problem with sequence of variables used there. I have used the correct sequence after trial and error.


----------



## chesss (Nov 21, 2007)

> If we submit the form through the same window, the user will get a blank form when he clicks 'Back' button to make some correction.


not if the user is using Opera (and firefox?)


----------



## krates (Nov 21, 2007)

you made the script after 2 hours before i have done here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=666452#post666452

and this must go to programming


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 21, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> you made the script after 2 hours before i have done here
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=666452#post666452
> 
> and this must go to programming


Changes made to the script: The target=_blank attribute has been removed considering that pop-up blockers may block the message from being sent. Some pop-up blockers do block target="_blank" hrefs.

@ Kushagra, This thread is not meant to display coding, its meant for people who want to make a contact form for their site. So this should be in tutorials rather than programming.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

nice 1


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 22, 2007)

gud job...but wrong section...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

i doesnot thinks it is wrong section.
he had made a tut. and posted in tut. section....


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks!

yeah! its a utility. Not a programming one!

and I wonder what sort of visibility would this have in programming section which has only 2 or 3 viewing.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

thats correct buddy


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> and I wonder what sort of visibility would this have in programming section which has only 2 or 3 viewing.


It isn't about more reads you get, its about people finding things easily when needed.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> It isn't about more reads you get, its about people finding things easily when needed.


Its not about how many read this tutorial, it about how many can see it when they need it.

The description given for the Programming section is hi-funda enough to put off a newbie.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2007)

*shrugs* I'd head to an apt section if what I'm looking for is PHP. Your call anyway.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> *shrugs* I'd head to an apt section if what I'm looking for is PHP. Your call anyway.


Not everybody knows if that is made in PHP.
Moreover, it is may be possible to make such script even in CGI, ASP, Perl,etc.
So how many sections should a member search in?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

thnx buddy ...... but plz tell me one more thing ....... wat if i want to redirect to a webpage after successfull submission ......wat change shld i do in ur script ?? plz help soon ....


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## krates (Nov 29, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> thnx buddy ...... but plz tell me one more thing ....... wat if i want to redirect to a webpage after successfull submission ......wat change shld i do in ur script ?? plz help soon ....



use *redirect(url name); 

*


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2007)

thnx ............. can i make costum scripts for any form easlily ? mean if i have more fields in the form then how wld i link them to script ? plz tell if u can ...........


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks a lot rohan_shenoy, i've added it to my site!


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> thnx ............. can i make costum scripts for any form easlily ? mean if i have more fields in the form then how wld i link them to script ? plz tell if u can ...........


Define the variable in PHP script and then have input fields for them in HTML form.


----------



## jameel.khattak (Mar 29, 2009)

If i want to recive this form data to my yahoo or other mail


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 29, 2009)

^ Look at the date before posting.


----------



## shinzuka (Dec 4, 2012)

This is awesome! looking at the date it was created and when I found this, it still made wonders. Thanks!!!


----------

